# Eigene Spielezensur



## Landerson (25. August 2010)

Da ja gerade wieder die grosse Debatte mit unseren computerspielenden Politiker in eine Thread diskutiert wird, habe ich mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht welche Spiel ich nicht spielen oder gar verbieten wuerde da es einfach einen Schritt zu weit geht.

"M*nh*nt" waere da so ein Beispiel. Fuer mich geht das eingach zu weit.

Wie seht ihr das? Habt ihr eine Schmerzgrenze oder gibt es nach oben hin kein Limit?


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2010)

Eine Schmerzgrenze sollte es immer geben. Da ich aber keine Shooter spiele hätte ich auch kein Beispiel.


----------



## Landerson (25. August 2010)

Naja es gibt ja so Leute:
"Wow geil, ich hab dem grad den Kopf runtergeschossen und ihm dann mit dem Schwert schoen massakriert inclusive mit dem Flammenwerfer zu Asche verwandelt waehrend noch Blut gespritzt hat, wie geil ist das denn und das noch in super HD."

Das meine ich mit Schmerzgrenze...


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

also ich finde meine schmerzgrenze war an diesem punkt hier erreicht,da diese mission hier sehr realistisch rüberkam...wenn man mal auf die schreie und die blutbesudelten menschen schaut,dann find ich das schon sehr sehr grausam...in der deutschen version hat man die mission allerdings auch vergeigt wenn man auf einen zivilisten schiesst.da läuft man nur nebenher udn schaut zu wie die anderen terroristen die menschen niedermetzeln...
hab zwar schon blutigere pixelgemetzel gesehen,aber dadurch,das diese szenen durchaus tagtäglich an jedem flughafen weltweit stattfinden könnte finde ich das sehr heftig...
ich hab die originalszene in englisch mal hochgeladen wo man sich tatsächliuch an dem gemetzel beteiligen kann.zum glück in der  deutschen version(trotz FSK 18) nicht möglich...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NMnnMRWJ-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Shadow24 11111elf 

Das ist nur spiel, und das das Jederzeit passieren kann glaub ich wohl kaum, selbst wenn man so was machen würde, kommt man sicher nicht weiter als 2 Meter. ohne ne Kugel im Kopf zu haben.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...]
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8NMnnMRWJ-0




Das ist richtig abstoßend IMO... 

Reden wir hier noch von Spielen und Unterhaltungselektronik?
Worum gehts in der Mission da eigentlich? Ich versuche es zu verstehen, aber kann irgendwie keinen tieferen Sinn dahinter entdecken. Ich nehme an, man schlüpft in die Rolle von Terroristen...

Ich bin auch kein Fan von ewigen Indizierungen und Vorwürfen, dass die Spieleindustrie an Amokläufen Schuld sind usw., aber *das* geht mir doch eindeutig zu weit. Besonders die Szene am Anfang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> selbst wenn man so was machen würde, kommt man sicher nicht weiter als 2 Meter. ohne ne Kugel im Kopf zu haben.



Das macht es doch aber nicht besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Shadow24 11111elf
> 
> Das ist nur spiel, und das das Jederzeit passieren kann glaub ich wohl kaum, selbst wenn man so was machen würde, kommt man sicher nicht weiter als 2 Meter. ohne ne Kugel im Kopf zu haben.



sam ich schätze du hast keine ahnung
was zählt ist der überraschungsmoment.wieviele terroristen haben schon blutuge gemetzel angerichtet udn sind mit vollautomatischen waffen durch öffentliche einrichtungen gestürmt udn haben dutzende menschen getötet.meist starben sie zwar selber aber das ist denen ja auch meist egal...
von daher ist das doch nicht übertrieben,sondern nur grausam


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist richtig abstoßend IMO...
> 
> Reden wir hier noch von Spielen und Unterhaltungselektronik?
> Worum gehts in der Mission da eigentlich? Ich versuche es zu verstehen, aber kann irgendwie keinen tieferen Sinn dahinter entdecken. Ich nehme an, man schlüpft in die Rolle von Terroristen...



um es zu verdeutlichen:es geht um eine undercoveraktion eines agenten,der das vertrauen von einem gewissen makarov erringen soll udn dadurch gezwungen ist dieses gemetzel mitzumachen...
wie gesagt in der deutschen version läuftz man nur nebenher udn sobald man einen zivilisten trifft ist die mission zu ende.


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Fast wäre ich auf Sie reingefallen Herr Pfeiffer.

Nur ist es so, es gibt mehrere verschiedene Arten von Spielern

Der Klassische Spieler:

Diese Art des Spielers kennt noch Mario und Co. aus seiner Kindheit und holt sich auch die neuesten Spiele seiner "Kindheitshelden", nur denkt dieser dass die heutigen Spiele mit denen von Früher nix mehr zu tun haben, weil man früher gute Spiele mit tiefgründiger Story machte oder die Spiele viel Schwerer waren, ohne dumme überall Speicher Funktion, Hilfe und begrenzte Leben. Diese Art des Spieler ist fast am Aussterben. (Ich hoffe ich kann es schaffen meinen Zukünftigen Kindern die alten Spiele näher zu bringen)

Der Teamspieler:

Er spielt nur dann, wenn andere auch mitspielen. Diese Art des Spielers kann man häufig in Teambasierten Online Spielen finden wie: TF2, CS:S, CS 1.6, Alien Swarm und eventuell in MMORPGS. Er spielt ein Spiel nicht der Grafik oder der Nostalgie wegen, er spielt weil es ihm Spaß macht andere Menschen kennen zu lernen oder mit seinen Freunden Spaß zu haben. Hat meistens auch eine Konsole mit Auto- und/oder Fußballspielen.

Der wichtigtuerische Egoist:

Jeder kennt ihn, jeder hasst ihn. Dieser Art des Spielers ist es nur wichtig die höchstmögliche Punktezahl/Equip zu haben und andere zu beschimpfen weil sie nicht so gut sind wie er. Meistens anzutreffen in: CS:S, CS 1.6, TF2, Alien Swarm, (Leider heutzutage) WoW, Aion, (Insert Random MMO) und sogar in Hello Kitty Online. Wenn man es einmal schafft ihn überlegen zu sein, kommt meist ein richtiger Sturm an Beleidigungen, Drohungen und Anschuldigungen dass man Cheatet. Einfach Ignorieren und ihn Blockieren wenn er ein Mikrofon hat, beziehungsweise der bestmöglichen Autorität Melden. (Hab ich selber mal bei einer CS 1.6 LAN party erlebt, hier Zitat: Oida, wer ist der scheiß Ivan? Ich bin Ivan, was ist? Du hast mich gekillt wärend ich geflasht war du billiger Noob! Ja, dass ist der Sinn einer Flash-Granate. Halt die Fresse oder ich schlage sie dir ein. [Er wurde danach vom Veranstalter rausgeschmissen]

Das Gangsta Kiddy:

Diese Art des Spielers bekommt von Mama und Papa alles was es will und spielt meistens Online Shooter oder PS3 und XBOX 360. Es versucht alles um ja aufzufallen in den Spielen. Tötet es mal jemanden in so einem Spiel kommen meistens Bemerkungen wie: "JAAAA, ICH HAB IHN UMGEBRACHT!!!" und "FRISS MEINE GESCHMOLZENE SCHEIßE". Es tut immer auf Wichtig und Bedroht andere Leute die meistens 5 - 10 Jahre Älter als es selbst ist per TS. Ignorieren ist die beste Methode um ihm aus dem Weg zu gehen, wenn das nichts nutzt tötet man es im Spiel oder per Teamkill (Falls eingeschaltet).

Die Grafikhure:

Diese Art des Spielers sollte nicht einmal Spieler genannt werden. Es kauft sich nur die neuesten Spiele mit der besten Grafik und prahlt damit herum wie geil doch die Grafik bei ihm ist. Häufig Anzutreffen in: Den neuesten Spielen undBuffed.de bei den WoW und Aion News wo es WoW beleidigt und Aion Lobpreist. Auch bekannt unter den Namen "Stiller Furz" (Name etwas abgeändert).

Der Sänger/Musiker: 

Anzutreffen in: Jeder Art der Audio-Kommunikation (TS, Skype, ...). Spielt eigentlich nicht und lässt die ganze Zeit Musik laufen oder singt Sinnloses Zeug bis es gekickt wird.

Mir fällt nix mehr ein. See ya, bye


----------



## Konov (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> um es zu verdeutlichen:es geht um eine undercoveraktion eines agenten,der das vertrauen von einem gewissen makarov erringen soll udn dadurch gezwungen ist dieses gemetzel mitzumachen...
> wie gesagt in der deutschen version läuftz man nur nebenher udn sobald man einen zivilisten trifft ist die mission zu ende.



Hmm, dann klingt das noch nicht mal spielerisch anspruchsvoll oder spannend, wenn man eh nur nebenher läuft.
Und dafür wurde aufwendig programmiert... völlig unverständlich.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2010)

Uhm - nur so. Das Thema kann gern diskutiert werden, aber auch in Zitaten(!!) gilt die Netiquette(!!)

Zudem möchte ich hier weder Titel, Namen, Bilder, Videos, Links noch sonstiges zu indizierten oder gar beschlagnahmten Medien sehen, auch wenn Ihr glaubt, dass thematisieren zu müssen.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen aufgrund der Unwissenheit diverser User mehrere Spieltitel aus einem Thread entfernt. Die entsprechenden User nahmen fälschlicherweise an, es reicht "die deutsche Version" hinter den Spieltitel zu schreiben - die es in dem Fall nichtmal gibt/gab. Informiert Euch bitte vorher! Zu diesem speziellen Spiel gab es zwar Zwei Versionen, aber die eine ist indiziert (Darstellung der Gewalt - keine Alternativen zum Töten) und die andere beschlagnahmt (Verwendung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole). Normalerweise ist die reine Erwähnung indizierter Titel kein Problem. Wir gehen nur den Weg der vollständigen Unterbindung, da die Erwähnung unweigerlich durch weitere Beiträge zur Beschreibung des Spiels und in diversen Fällen auch zum Verlinken und Verbreiten von Bildmaterial führte.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2010)

Du kannst verschiedene Spieler nicht so einfach in Schubladen definieren.
Schmerzgrenze ist ebenfalls Auslegungssache, je nach Spiel und Ziel des Spiels.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sam ich schätze du hast keine ahnung
> was zählt ist der überraschungsmoment.wieviele terroristen haben schon blutuge gemetzel angerichtet udn sind mit vollautomatischen waffen durch öffentliche einrichtungen gestürmt udn haben dutzende menschen getötet.meist starben sie zwar selber aber das ist denen ja auch meist egal...
> von daher ist das doch nicht übertrieben,sondern nur grausam


Stimmt, jeden tag Schlachten sich kinder Soldaten in Afrika ab, aber für dich sind Paar Pixel grausam. Oo

EDIT: da Fällt mir ein, das ich Letztes ne Doku über Spiele Entwicklung gesehen haben, und da fällt mir der Satz ein "Die heutigen Spiele, sind eine Spiegelung der Welt" das trifft wohl auf die Flughafen Mission zu, die Welt ist Grausam.


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Hm, ich habe zu lange geschrieben und den Rest hier verpasst. Dieses Spiel was im Video gezeigt wird ist irgendwie ..... knapp an meiner Schmerzgrenze für Gewalttätige Spiele.


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, dann klingt das noch nicht mal spielerisch anspruchsvoll oder spannend, wenn man eh nur nebenher läuft.
> Und dafür wurde aufwendig programmiert... völlig unverständlich.




geb ich dir völlig recht...diese mission war für mich nicht wirklich nachvollzienhbar...man muss zwar am ende des flughafens gegen reguläre truppen udn sondereinheiten kämpfen,aber das genetzel vorher tat in keinster weise not.und für die englische version hab ich erst recht kein verständnis....
die anderen missionen dagegen sind sehr gut gemacht.spiel das auch gernbe ein zweite soder ein dritte smal,aber die mission hab ich bei der missionsauswahl nicht erinmal mehr ausgewählt nachdem ich sie das erste mal durchgespielt hatte


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, jeden tag Schlachten sich kinder Soldaten in Afrika ab, aber für dich sind Paar Pixel grausam. Oo



es geht hier in dem thread auch nicht um notleidende kinder oder menschen in afrika sondern spielszenen auf dem pc die man geschmacklich für verwerflich hält...
mach doch ein thread auf für Not in Afrika...da post ich dann auch


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT: da Fällt mir ein, das ich Letztes ne Doku über Spiele Entwicklung gesehen haben, und da fällt mir der Satz ein "Die heutigen Spiele, sind eine Spiegelung der Welt" das trifft wohl auf die Flughafen Mission zu, die Welt ist Grausam.



siehst du... bei deinem edit geb ich dir recht...


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Hier ist noch was, was ich gefunden habe, hier Diskutiert Game one über die Modern Warfare 2 Mission die oben als Video gezeigt wird.

Teil 1: MW 2
Teil 2: MW 2
Teil 3: MW 2


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hier ist noch was, was ich gefunden habe, hier Diskutiert Game one über die Modern Warfare 2 Mission die oben als Video gezeigt wird.
> 
> Teil 1: MW 2
> Teil 2: MW 2
> Teil 3: MW 2




jo,sehr interessant...hab ich mal reingeschaut in die diskussionen


----------



## Konov (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, jeden tag Schlachten sich kinder Soldaten in Afrika ab, aber für dich sind Paar Pixel grausam. Oo
> 
> EDIT: da Fällt mir ein, das ich Letztes ne Doku über Spiele Entwicklung gesehen haben, und da fällt mir der Satz ein "Die heutigen Spiele, sind eine Spiegelung der Welt" das trifft wohl auf die Flughafen Mission zu, die Welt ist Grausam.



Also jetzt mit der Moralkeule zu kommen, von wegen all die Grausamkeiten auf der Welt, die tagtäglich passieren, das hat ja nun mal *gar nix* mit der unnötigen Brutalität in Spielen zutun...

Klar ist die Welt grausam und es passieren jeden Tag viele grausame Dinge von denen wir den Großteil nicht mal mitbekommen, aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, dass es in Spielen praktiziert werden sollte bzw. dessen Praktizierung ignoriert werden sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2010)

In GTA tötet man (bzw. kann man) tausende von Zivilisten und wenn es dann einmal ein bisschen realistisch wird, ist es plötzlich total schlimm. Mich stört beides nicht. Ein Spiel ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Egal was man da tut.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen jede Art von Zensur von Medien. Keine hat mir vorzuschreiben, was ich mögen soll, was ich hassen soll und was was meine Vorlieben zu haben sind. Entspricht etwas nicht meinem Geschmack (zu viel unnötige Gewalt zB.), ignoriere ich es einfach und beschäftige mich nicht damit. BASTA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also jetzt mit der Moralkeule zu kommen, von wegen all die Grausamkeiten auf der Welt, die tagtäglich passieren, das hat ja nun mal *gar nix* mit der unnötigen Brutalität in Spielen zutun...


Wie so Unnötig? Das Ganze spiel Dreht sich um die Mission, genau wegen der grausamen Tat, und die denn Flaschen infos, hat da zu geführt, das Russland die USA angreift... Oo 



Skatero schrieb:


> In GTA tötet man (bzw. kann man) tausende von Zivilisten und wenn es dann einmal ein bisschen realistisch wird, ist es plötzlich total schlimm. Mich stört beides nicht. Ein Spiel ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Egal was man da tut.


/sing


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Nun, ich denke es regt die meisten auf weil man auf die Menschen schießt so richtig ihne Grund. In GTA (Ich habe nur die PS 2 Versionen gespielt unzensiert) töten man Zivilisten nicht einfach ohne Grund. Man muss sie nicht töten, man kann. Hier wird erklärt aus welchen Gründen man Zivilisten in GTA töten *kann*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so Unnötig? Das Ganze spiel Dreht sich um die Mission, genau wegen der grausamen Tat, und die denn Flaschen infos, hat da zu geführt, das Russland die USA angreift... Oo



Sorry, aber ich kann dir nicht folgen...

Wieso dreht sich das ganze Spiel um die Mission??
Es hätte sicher auch ohne die Mission ein schönes Spiel abgeben können.


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Fast wäre ich auf Sie reingefallen Herr Pfeiffer.



Warum Herr Pfeifer? Ich habe gegen Spiele normalerweise gar nichts. Habe selbst auch MW und MW 2 durchgespielt (obwohl ich die Mission mit den Terristen schon knapp an der Grenze sehe. ​Ich habe auch schon CS und damals Quake gespielt, gar kein Problem fuer mich.

Ich finde nur das ein paar Spiele zu recht nicht in Deutschland erhaeltlich sind. MAnche Sachen muessen einfach nicht sein, meiner Meinung nach.
Natuerlich kann man immer schon vorher die Grenze ziehen, je nachdem wie "hartgesotten" man ist, aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt wird es nur noch grausam.
Wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung

*
**P.S. Sorry Zam, kommt nicht mehr vor.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Tikume (26. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> In GTA tötet man (bzw. kann man) tausende von Zivilisten und wenn es dann einmal ein bisschen realistisch wird, ist es plötzlich total schlimm. Mich stört beides nicht. Ein Spiel ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Egal was man da tut.



Man sollte dennoch in der Lage sein auch über Handlungen in einem Spiel zu reflektieren.
Vielleicht nicht mal primär über die realistische Darstellung an sich, aber würdest Du lachend vor Fun z.B. im Spiel einen Unschuldigen abknallen der um sein Leben bettelt? Würdest Du kein Stück drüber nachdenken sondern es als puren Spass der zum Spiel gehört empfinden?


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Spiele sind Kunst, genau wie Filme.
Eine Zensur sollte nicht, niemals stattfinden.
Meine Meinung.

Und die MW2 Mission ist in meinen Augen vollkommen ok.


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2010)

Man sollte einfach mal bedenken das sind nur Videospiele und diese versuchen seit Anbeginn der selbigen nur die Realität so gut wie es geht einzufangen. Und da die Welt nun mal brutal und manchmal eklig ist, sind es auch manche Videospiele.
Außerdem gibt es ja auch Grenzen die NIEMALS ein Spielehersteller überschreiten würde(Vergewaltigungen, Gewalt gegenüber Kinder etc). Und man sollte bedenken das sind nur Bits & Bytes die man da massakriert und tötet, 99% aller Spieler können zwischen Fiktion & Realität unterscheiden.
Ich habe auch diverse Spiele die indiziert sind schon gespielt (Menschenjagd & Durchdrehen) und bin ein ganz normaler 28jähriger Familienvater der niemals die Ambitionen hätte auch nur einen einzigen Menschen zu quälen. foltern oder auf bestialische Art & Weise umzubringen. Für mich persönlich sind diese Art von Spiele Erholung pur. 
Warum dies für mich Erholung ist? Ganz einfach in der Regel spiele ich diese Art von Games nur wenn ich extremst angepisst, wütend oder gestresst bin. Einfach um mich abzuregen!
Zu 99,99% stelle ich mir dann die Person vor die mich wütend gemacht hat, gestresst hat oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dies ist meine Art um mit solchen Gefühlen fertig zu werden.
Zu dem geposteten Pic mit dem Papa & GTA:
Mein Sohnemann hat manchmal den Wunsch mit Papa zusammen in GTA 4 durch die gegen zu fahren, wo ich persönlich (auch meine Frau) nix dagegen habe. 
Das hat 2erlei Gründe:
1. Ich bin dabei und kontrolliere was auf dem Bildschirm passiert, das heißt wirklich nur ganz gemütlich durch die Gegend cruisen(da halten wir sogar an jeder Roten Ampel udn fahren nur ganz gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ergo nix anderes als Grid, NfS, oder ähnliche Arcade Rennspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Passiert des ganz selten das wir es ihm erlauben an Papa seinem PC zu gehen und dann auch nur für 10-20 minuten.

Ihr könnt also nicht wissen ob dieser Papa mit seinem Sohnemann einfach nur durch Vice City dackelt oder ob er da wild die NPC's abmurkst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in diesem Sinne lasst Spiele Spiele sein.

Greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. August 2010)

Ein Spiel darf ruhig auch mal Gewissensbisse aufkommen lassen, aber die viel umstrittene Mission in MW2 wird von zu vielen Spielern als grausamen, brutal und unnötig bezeichnet, als dass man sie
als "Och nicht so schlimm" abstempeln darf und doch find ich O.k. dass sie drinnen ist, genau aus dem Grund, dass der Spieler hier sagt: "Nein, ich kann ihn nicht töten und ich will auch nicht, dass er
getötet wird, er bettelt um sein Leben!"

Der Spieler wird hier auf brutalste Weise mit Grausamkeiten konfrontiert, vor der er die Augen nicht verschliessen kann und denkt über das Handeln nach (und sei es im ersten Moment nur im Spiel).

Aber um das "eigentliche" Thema zu behandeln, nämlich die Selbstzensur:
Eine vernünftige Selbstzensur, kann den Wert eines Spieles eher erhalten, als eine gezwungene USK Zensur.

Falls ich das jetzt irgendwo falsch verstanden habe, "meine Selbstzensur" ist Spiele abhängig um es weiter anzureissen, in Dragon Age war ich vorbildlich, in Mass Effect auch, wer nicht unbedingt 
sterben musste, überlebte, jeder bekam noch eine Chance, in einem Stalker allerdings, wo das Leben in der Zone für den Protagonisten mehr zählt (für den Hauptcharakter) als dass er
eine ganze Welt retten könnte, gab es auch schon mal Opfer, das sagen wir mal vermieden werden hätte können, wenn ein wenig Kooperation vorhanden gewesen wäre.

Richtige Szenen, die ich allerdings als unnötig brutal abgestempelt hätte, gab es nicht, da eher bei Filmen.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Spiele sind Kunst, genau wie Filme.
> Eine Zensur sollte nicht, niemals stattfinden.
> Meine Meinung.



Genau das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht...
Spiele die Gewaltszenen zeigen, gefallen mir genauso wenig wie Gemälde in einer Kunstgalerie, die Gewaltszenen darstellen.

Natürlich ist es dabei ein Unterschied, ob Napoleon durch eine Schlacht reitet und das dargestellt wird mit ein bißchen Blut hier und ein bißchen Blut da. Das hat einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund.
Aber erfundene Gemetzel sind da eine ganz andere Liga. Mit Kunst hat das für mich persönlich nichts zutun. Generell könnte man die Meinung vertreten, dass Spiele auch in die Kategorie Kunst fallen sollten, aber selbst wenn man das 100%ig genau so sagen könnte, dann hätten die Hersteller auch entsprechende Verantwortung bezgl. der Gewaltdarstellung. Und im Fall von MW2 scheint der Hersteller dieser nicht gerecht geworden zu sein!

Wie Tikume schon gesagt hat:
Es geht letztlich darum, ob der Spieler über die Handlungen eines Spiels reflektieren kann. Ein großer Teil (natürlich längst nicht alle, aber eben ein großer Teil) der Spieler kann das nicht. Deshalb ist es IMO grob fahrlässig, solche Inhalte in Spielen zu zeigen. Man kann sich doch nicht hinstellen und sagen, der Spieler ist selbst Schuld weil er nicht reflektieren kann. Man muss sich als hersteller an die Gesellschaftlichen Umstände anpassen, wie ich finde. Und das heißt, dass man sensibel mit solchen Themen umgehen muss.




Dracun schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ja auch Grenzen die NIEMALS ein Spielehersteller überschreiten würde(Vergewaltigungen, Gewalt gegenüber Kinder etc).



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Von einem Massaker am Flughafen zu einer (z.B. abgeschwächt/abgedunkelt) dargestellten Vergewaltigung ist es IMO nicht weit.



Dracun schrieb:


> Und man sollte bedenken das sind nur Bits & Bytes die man da massakriert und tötet, 99% aller Spieler können zwischen Fiktion & Realität unterscheiden.



Genau das glaube ich nicht. Ich bin sicher, dass ein relativ großer Anteil der Spieler nicht unterscheiden können und es potenziell immer mehr von dieser Gruppe geben wird, alleine deshalb weil sich immer jüngere Spieler in Shootern finden. Heute ist es doch normal, dass schon 14-jährige alles von Battlefield bis Call of Duty zocken, obwohl es offiziell niemand unter 16 Jahren empfehlen würde. Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2010)

Eine Schmerzgrenze wird dann erreicht, wenn man sich wirklich mit etwas identifizieren kann.

Wenn ein Spiel damit beginnt, das man in einem Bett aufwacht, in die Küche geht und seine Mutter mit einem Messer erstechen kann, läuft etwas falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unschuldige töten ist ok, solange sie entweder total pixelig sind und ich keine Menschenart dahinter erkennen kann oder aber Waffen nutze, die ich als Ottonormalmensch nicht besitzen würde.

Es hört sich grausam an, aber so ist es.

Sobald ich dieser Mensch sein könnte, nur weil ich ein Messer aus der Schublade greifen konnte oder eine Pistole aus Papas Waffenschrank holen konnte und in einer Stadt Unschuldige damit umbringen kann, die dann auch wirklich zusammensacken, geht das Spiel zu weit. Wenn die Menschen nur Kulisse sind (oder untreffbar) und ich in meiner Stadt nun einen Zombieangriff überleben muss, ist das eigentlich ok.

GTA finde ich vollkommen ok, weil solche Taten Konsequenzen haben. 

Mit MGs Unschuldige töten, bedenklich, wenn man weiß, was man da tut, aber noch knapp in Ordnung.

Mit "normalen" Waffen auf Unschuldige einprügeln können, bis diese sterben, alles wunderbar animiert und dann auch noch konsequenzenlos -> untragbar.

Je realistischer eine Situation wird, umso realistischer wird die Chance, Realismus und Virtualität nicht mehr auseinander halten zu können.
Sobald ich diese Person sein kann, ist Ende. Wunschdenken, der Superdieb zu sein, vollkommen in Ordnung, Wunschdenken Leute mit Bomben in die Luft zu sprengen, denkbar, bemerken, das man einfach nur rauslaufen muss und einfach Leute erstechen oder überfahren kann, muss nicht sein.

Ich weiß, die Äußerungen sind drastisch...


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2010)

Das liegt aber nicht an den Spielepublishern. Dies liegt allein an der Unwissenheit & Desinteresse der Eltern. Mein Sohnemann würde niemals von mir die Erlaubnis kriegen ein Spiel zu spielen was nicht seinem Alter entspricht. (Ja ich weiß GTA 4 ist ab 18, aber da wir ja uns an die Verkehrsregeln halten passt des ja auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich tendiere eh dazu den Jugendschutz noch zu verschärfen, aber des ist ja nur meine eigene kleine Meinung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2010)

Naja... nur weil die Menschen immer dümmer werden darf man sich nicht zu sehr damit befassen...

Oder würde irgendjemand sich dazu entscheiden die Mona Lisa zu verändern, weil sie zu realistisch sind und ein paar hirnlose versucht haben sie anzusprechen oder anzumachen?

Ich mag es generell nicht ob der Dummheit anderer bevormundet zu werden und sowas sollte auch niemals der Fall sein...

Generell finde ich es auch, das diese Mission in MW2 so grausam sie auch ist einen zum nachdenken anregt... man denkt darüber nach was passiert, was man tut... die Deutsche Version reicht da auch vollkommen aus um diesen Effekt zu bekommen...
Natürlich weiß ich nicht was sich die Entwickler gedacht haben...

Anstatt zu Zensieren und zu Verbieten sollte man Aufklären...

Klar... bestimmte Spiele die zurzeit indiziert sind haben es sicher auch verdient... das will ich nicht abstreiten.

Von den Spielen die ich gespielt habe ist bisher noch keines zu weit gegangen... selbst als Alma am ende von FEAR2 den Protagonisten quasi vergewaltigt hat als er in diesem Psychokäfig im Sitz festgeschnallt war...
Genauso zum Beispiel Wolfenstein... jeder der nicht einen IQ unterhalb der Zimmertemperatur hat, weiß das man gegen Nazis kämpft in der Deutschen Version oder jedes andere WWII Game, daher finde ich es zum Beispiel auch einfach nur lächerlich das man jedesmal krampfhaft versucht aus den bösen bösen Nazis irgendwelche Kulte oder direkt einfach nur normale Deutsche zu machen...


----------



## Littletall (26. August 2010)

Hm, eins der brutalsten Spiele, die ich gesehen hab, war God of War.

Und..obwohl die Szenen da drin echt heftig sind und Blut nur so um sich spritzt, dachte ich kein einziges Mal "Diese Szene war unnötig". Das hat irgendwie alles super in diese Gesamtstory reingepasst und ich hätte wohl keine einzige Szene da rausgeschnitten, egal, wieviel Blut da herumfliegt.

Ansonsten spiel ich eher RPGs, die haben ja nicht so viel Blut oder Gewalt an sich.


Ist zwar kein Spiel, aber mir sind auch schon ganz grausame Schnitte in etwas gewalttätigeren Filmen aufgefallen. Ich hab mir dann auch die ungeschnittene Variante angesehen und die Schnitte waren unnötig, haben die Story verdreht und den Film völlig unbegreiflich werden lassen.

Meine Schmerzgrenze bei Schnitten wär wohl extrem hoch...wenn man nicht gerade zeigt, wie jemand eine Person genüsslich in Einzelteile zerfetzt, ist der Rest ok für mich.


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Mal ehrlich, die USK ist doch totaler dreck! Für einen Erwachsenen Menschen über 18 Jahre sollte es sein recht sein, zu entscheiden was man spielt und was nicht!


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2010)

Kannst du doch!?
Du kannst die Spiele dir doch via Export besorgen!
Du kannst Spiele ab 18 spielen.

Die USK bzw die BPjM kennzeichnen ja nur die Spiele mit einer Altersfreigabe bzw sperren die Spiele weg die es auch verdient haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst an die kommst ja in der ein oder anderen Art ja wieder ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2010)

Für mich gibts da nicht wirklich eine Schmerzgrenze, weil naja...es ist ein Spiel? *g*

In MW2 gibts meiner Meinung nach, etwas "giftigere" Szenen. z.B. wo man sich an einem Seil, von einem Vorsprung abseilt. Dann hält man einem Typen den Mund zu und sticht ihm nen Messer irgendwo hin und schaut ihm dabei die ganze Zeit in die Augen.

Und wenn ihr da schon bei der Schmerzgrenze seid, wie könnt ihr das dann überhaupt spielen? Ihr bringt die ganze Zeit Leute um, obs Zivilisten oder Bullen sind.

Es gibt da so ein Spiel, wo man ziemlich absonderliche Sachen machen kann, um z.B. seine Schrotflinte lautlos zu machen.. und dennoch könnte ich nie im Leben einer Katze etwas antun.

Es sind Spiele! Bei den Meinungen hier, muss man ja leider schon sehen, warum diverse Spiele/Szenen indiziert werden.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Genau das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht...
> Spiele die Gewaltszenen zeigen, gefallen mir genauso wenig wie Gemälde in einer Kunstgalerie, die Gewaltszenen darstellen.



Was für eine Logik.
Spiele und Gemälde, die dir nicht gefallen, sind keine Kunst.


Die Flughafen Mission war vollkommen in Ordnung und sie hat mir sogar verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.
Jetzt wird natürlich die Hälfte wieder aufschrecken und mich als Sadisten bezeichnen, aber es sind nur Pixel.
Das ist mir zu jeder Zeit bewusst, zu jedem kleinsten Zeitpunkt.
Man kann die Mission wiederholen und alle leben wieder. Es sind nur Pixel, verdammt.

Ihr tut gerade so, als würde man damit wirklich jemandem Schmerzen zufügen. Man man man ... ihr scheint wohl Spiel von Realität doch nicht so gut unterscheiden zu können.

So gut wie jeder von Euch beschwert sich, wenn die Politker über Shooter herziehen und sie als Tötungstraining einstüfen.
Da sagt ihr dann "Das ist aber keine Realität, das wissen die Spieler!" oder "Man lenkt mit Maus und Tastatur, nicht mit Waffe!".


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hm, eins der brutalsten Spiele, die ich gesehen hab, war God of War.
> 
> Und..obwohl die Szenen da drin echt heftig sind und Blut nur so um sich spritzt, dachte ich kein einziges Mal "Diese Szene war unnötig". Das hat irgendwie alles super in diese Gesamtstory reingepasst und ich hätte wohl keine einzige Szene da rausgeschnitten, egal, wieviel Blut da herumfliegt.



Naja ich finde das nicht das beste Beispiel. Realistisch ist God of War fuer mich nicht wirklich, schliesslich kaempft man ja gegen mystische Kreaturen und nicht unbedingt gegen Menschen.


Der Gedanke das "nur" Waffen im Spiel benutzt werden, an die man im realen Leben nicht rankommt hat schon seine Richtigkeit in einer Weise. Spiele bei denen man Waffen von zu Hause holt um irgendwelche anderen Menschen damit umzubringen ist in meinen Augen falsch. Warum muss es solche Spiele geben.
Das gleiche gilt fuer mich uebrigens auch bei der Musik und Bildern.
Warum muss jemand ueber Toetungen singen bei denen man sich im nachhinein im Blut waelzt und es trinkt. Genauso die andere Schiene. Warum muss es Lieder geben in denen Drogen verherrlicht werden und assoziales Verhalten angepriessen wird. (Sind jetzt nur Beispiele aber ich denke Lieder in dem Sinne hat schon jeder von uns einaml gehoert).

Mit Bildern ist das so eine Sache, sind ja eigentlich statisch also bewegen sich nicht. Aber... Muss es sein das ein Kuenstler ein Bild malt indem, ummm keine Ahnung, Vampire um eine halbnackte "Jungfrau" stehen und das Blut nur so fliesst. In meinen Augen ist das keine Kunst. Meine Meinung

Trotzdem ist Kunst immernoch persoehnliche ansichtssache...


----------



## Tikume (26. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ja auch Grenzen die NIEMALS ein Spielehersteller überschreiten würde(Vergewaltigungen, Gewalt gegenüber Kinder etc).



http://www.nbc11news.com/home/headlines/89852732.html


> (KKCO)_ A video game that gives players points for raping women has been banned in the United States but the shocking game can still be accessed over the Internet.






Dracun schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach mal bedenken das sind nur Videospiele und diese versuchen seit Anbeginn der selbigen nur die Realität so gut wie es geht einzufangen. Und da die Welt nun mal brutal und manchmal eklig ist, sind es auch manche Videospiele.


Also sollte man alles was es auf der Welt gibt zum Spass als Videospiel zocken?
Ich will da jetzt keine beispiele aufführen, aber ich glaube das kann eigentlich kein normaler Mensch wollen, oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Kunst immernoch persoehnliche ansichtssache...



und genau das ist der springende punkt an der sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt leute für die ist das was du oben beschrieben hast kunst und mögen es auch deswegen.. du findest es vielleicht abstoßend und unnötig aber es gibt halt leute die sowas mögen 
ich bin deswegen auch der meinung das spiele ab 18 nicht mehr zensiert werden sollten, weil man in diesem alter einfach den unterschied zwischen spiel und realität erkennen sollte und man auch selbst entscheiden sollte was man sehen will und was nicht, egal wie brutal,ekelhaft oder was auch immer es ist


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

> Das Wort *Kunst* bezeichnet im weitesten Sinne jede entwickelte Tätigkeit, die auf Wissen, Übung, Wahrnehmung, Vorstellung und Intuition gegründet ist.



Punkt.

Wenn ich auf die Straße Kacke und da Papierschnipsel draufwerfe, ist es schon Kunst.
Ergo sind Spiele mit hohem Gewaltgrad ebenfalls Kunst.

Die wirkliche lächerliche konservative Meinung einiger Leute bringt mich ein bisschen zum Weinen und lässt mich daran zweifeln, wofür die heutige junge Gesellschaft eigentlich kämpfen sollte.


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Punkt.
> 
> Wenn ich auf die Straße Kacke und da Papierschnipsel draufwerfe, ist es schon Kunst.
> Ergo sind Spiele mit hohem Gewaltgrad ebenfalls Kunst.
> ...



Wofuer die junge Gesellschaft kaempfen soll?

Etwa fuer das?
Das User in einem Spiel jemanden mit der Machette, Schwert oder Messer den Kopf abschlagen und danach mit den Augen Billiard spielt und das dann als Kunst durchgeht? Also bitte.

Ich bin gegen Zensur aber manchmal muss man halt einen Strich ziehen und sagen das kein normaler Mensch so etwas in einem Computerspiel machen muss. Das ist du keine Kunst mehr.


Das traurige ist das viele Jugendliche auf dieses "Recht auf Kunst" pochen und somit alles durchzubringen versucht. "Hey ich spray alle Zuege voll - sieht zwar bescheiden aus aber es ist Kunst - lass mich in Ruhe ist mein Recht."


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Das traurige ist das viele Jugendliche auf dieses "Recht auf Kunst" pochen und somit alles durchzubringen versucht. "Hey ich spray alle Zuege voll - sieht zwar bescheiden aus aber es ist Kunst - lass mich in Ruhe ist mein Recht."



in einem spiel pixxel töten /=/ öffentliche sachbeschädigung


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Das traurige ist das viele Jugendliche auf dieses "Recht auf Kunst" pochen und somit alles durchzubringen versucht. "Hey ich spray alle Zuege voll - sieht zwar bescheiden aus aber es ist Kunst - lass mich in Ruhe ist mein Recht."



Gratz, du hast es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Mir ging es nicht um die Sachbeschaedigung, sondern um die Tatsache das jede Art von "Gekritzel" als Kunst angesehen werden muss. Anderfalls wird dir gleich Zensur unterstellt.
Und das viele Jugendliche Kunst als sehr grosszuegigen Begriff ansehen musste ich schon of feststellen.


Also muss jede Art von Computerspiel als unantastbare "Kunst" angesehen werden?

I don't think so.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um die Sachbeschaedigung, sondern um die Tatsache das jede Art von "Gekritzel" als Kunst angesehen werden muss. Anderfalls wird dir gleich Zensur unterstellt.
> Und das viele Jugendliche Kunst als sehr grosszuegigen Begriff ansehen musste ich schon of feststellen.



Ok, ich versuche es dir mal anders beizubringen.

Diese Flughafen-Mission verfügt über die "Gabe", die Menschen, die sie sehen oder sogar spielen, zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
Und allein dass wir jetzt schon darüber diskutieren ist ein Sinnbild dessen, dass es der Autor dieser Mission geschafft hat.
Wenn auch nur einer Person beim spielen der Mission mulmig zumute wurde, hat es seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Dieses Level hat ein Recht darauf, nicht gekürzt zu werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Also muss jede Art von Computerspiel als unantastbare "Kunst" angesehen werden?
> 
> I don't think so.



Kunst hat nichts damit zu tun das es dem Auge (oder dem Geiste) wohlgefällig sein MUSS...
Oder das bei einem kurzen Blick sich alles erschließt...

Denken wir uns einfach ein x-beliebiges Bild... nehmen wir doch gleich ein Bild was du beschrieben hast, eine junge Jungfrau, vermutlich auch noch nackt, ein oder mehrere Vampire stehen um sie herum und einer beißt sie gerade und das Blut fließt über ihren Hals und ihren Körper...

Nur weil DIR es NICHT gefällt ist das trotzdem Kunst...
Und es kann trotzallem eine tiefere Bedeutung haben... Verrohung der Gesellschaft, betreffend der Jugend, die manchmal im Geiste brutale Vergänglichkeit der Jugend und der Unschuld im Angesicht der heutigen Situation etc. etc.

Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt alles gleich als "Keine Kunst! Unnötig! Abartig!" abzuwürgen stellt dich genau auf eine Stufe mit den Freunden in der Politik die zurzeit gegen "Killerspiele" wettern...
Ohne sich auch nur Gedanken darüber zu machen urteilst du einfach nur, weil du einen Blick riskierst und dir es in den ersten 3 Sekunden nicht sofort gefallen hat...


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Also muss jede Art von Computerspiel als unantastbare "Kunst" angesehen werden?



Unantastbar? Nein, niemals. Ordentliche, begründete Kritik ist immer gut.

Aber Zensur? Nein, niemals.


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Hmm... Ich denke verstehe deine Schlussfolgerung und ich geb dir recht. Trotzdem finde ich diese Mission "wertvoller" als deine Kacke auf der Strasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als ein Spiel bei dem man Leute zersaegt.
Wervoller deswegen weil es dem Spieler ermoeglicht zu verstehen warum sich die Geschichte entwickelt wie sich entwickelt.
Wie schon erwaehnt hart an der Grenze trotz allem.

Ich finde das ist Kunst und bitte erzaehl mir nicht das die Kacke auf der Strasse and die Gesellschaft erinnernt und somit verucht Leute aufzuruettlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber Zensur? Nein, niemals[/font]


Also findest du das Spiele wie von mir am Anfang gennant, und von Zam zensiert, eine Daseinberechtigung haben?
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif].[/font]


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich denke verstehe deine Schlussfolgerung und ich geb dir recht. Trotzdem finde ich diese Mission "wertvoller" als deine Kacke auf der Strasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Kacke auf der Straße war nur Sinn zum Zweck, um zu zeigen, dass eine Aktion, die von anderen Menschen als interessant gewertet wird, als Kunst anzusehen ist. Von Sachbeschädigung und anderen Gesetzenbrechungen mal abgesehen. Gesetz ist halt Gesetz.





Landerson schrieb:


> Also findest du das Spiele wie von mir am Anfang gennant, und von Zam zensiert, eine Daseinberechtigung haben?[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]




Ohne jetzt nachzugucken, was das für Spiele waren: Ja.
Ob Hello Kitty oder Manhunt, beides hat seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kunst hat nichts damit zu tun das es dem Auge (oder dem Geiste) wohlgefällig sein MUSS...
> Oder das bei einem kurzen Blick sich alles erschließt...
> 
> Denken wir uns einfach ein x-beliebiges Bild... nehmen wir doch gleich ein Bild was du beschrieben hast, eine junge Jungfrau, vermutlich auch noch nackt, ein oder mehrere Vampire stehen um sie herum und einer beißt sie gerade und das Blut fließt über ihren Hals und ihren Körper...
> ...



Es kommt immer auf das Level der "Gewalt" oder die Menge an Blut an.
Wenn das Blut nur so sprizt frage ich mich eben ob das sein muss oder ob weniger nicht mehr ist und warum der Kuenstler undbedingt auf dieses Mittel zurueckgreifen musste.

Und verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich habe gar kein Problem damit mich mit jemandem zu ueber streitwuerdige Themen, Lieder oder Bilder zu unterhalten. Was ich mir schon Naechte um die Ohren geschlagen habe zusammen mit Freunden und wir bis in die morgen Stunden von Religion ueber Krieg bis hin zu Black Metal diskutiert haben geht auf keine Kuhhaut und wir hatten immer 3 bis 4 unterschiedliche Meinungen dabei.

@ Bloodletting
Denkst du es kommt auch auf die Gesellschaft ind er man lebt an was Kunst ist oder nicht? Oder ist das doch ein indioviduelles Problem mit dem sich jeder auseinandersetzten muss?


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> @ Bloodletting
> Denkst du es kommt auch auf die Gesellschaft ind er man lebt an was Kunst ist oder nicht? Oder ist das doch ein indioviduelles Problem mit dem sich jeder auseinandersetzten muss?



Individuell, da Dinge wie Mord, Folter, Vergewaltigung in eigentlich jeder Gesellschaft verpönt sind.
Dementsprechend muss sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen, wie weit ein Spiel für seinen Geschmack geht.
Er sollte aber niemals dafür sein, dass das Selbige deshalb verboten wird, nur weil es für ihn zu viel des guten ist.

Dann hätten wir heutzutage nämlich kein WoW, kein Actionfilme und nur christliche Fatzkenmusik.

EDIT: Naja gut, dann hätten wir gar keine Medien mehr, weil irgendwas irgendwem stinkt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auf das Level der "Gewalt" oder die Menge an Blut an.
> Wenn das Blut nur so sprizt frage ich mich eben ob das sein muss oder ob weniger nicht mehr ist und warum der Kuenstler undbedingt auf dieses Mittel zurueckgreifen musste.



Genau das ist das Problem... anstatt das Bild an sich zu betrachten, das Bild aufzunehmen und im Bild einen Sinn zu suchen...
Der Künstler wird sich dabei schon irgendwas gedacht haben...
Er war mit Sicherheit nicht dann einfach irgendein blutsüchtiger Psychopath!

Warum denkst du dann nicht mal nach "Was will er mir damit sagen? Was hat es zu bedeuten? Welche Symbolik steckt dahinter?"
Wenn man sich alles nur so Oberflächlich anschaut und aufgrund dessen als "Doof" abtut kann das ganze nichts werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich finde meine schmerzgrenze war an diesem punkt hier erreicht,da diese mission hier sehr realistisch rüberkam...wenn man mal auf die schreie und die blutbesudelten menschen schaut,dann find ich das schon sehr sehr grausam...in der deutschen version hat man die mission allerdings auch vergeigt wenn man auf einen zivilisten schiesst.da läuft man nur nebenher udn schaut zu wie die anderen terroristen die menschen niedermetzeln...
> hab zwar schon blutigere pixelgemetzel gesehen,aber dadurch,das diese szenen durchaus tagtäglich an jedem flughafen weltweit stattfinden könnte finde ich das sehr heftig...
> ich hab die originalszene in englisch mal hochgeladen wo man sich tatsächliuch an dem gemetzel beteiligen kann.zum glück in der deutschen version(trotz FSK 18) nicht möglich...
> 
> ...



In der deutschen Fassung wird man zu Beginn des Spiels gefragt, ob man dieses Szenario spielen möchte oder nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, warum geht es zu weit? Solange ich nicht einen pedophilen Ausbrecher oder Diktator in einem Game übernehme, finde ich solche Debatten lächerlich, sieht man doch in vielen Filmen ab 16 perversere Situationen.
Und warum muss ein Spiel bei mir entweder Leid oder Freude als Emotion aufdrücken, warum nicht auch Abneigung und Unwohlsein? Da sich das Medium Videospiele immer noch etablieren muss, finde ich auch solche Szenarien "künstlerisch wertvoll".


----------



## Landerson (26. August 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann muss man sogar in der amerikanischen (englischen) Version entscheiden ob man die Mission spielen will oder nicht.

@Selor
Da hast du recht, ich geb mich geschlagen in dem Punkt. Auf der anderen Seite muss man auch die Leute verstehen die sich das nicht anschauen wollen. Botschaften kann man auch anders rueberbringen aber im Grunde hast du wie gesagt recht.


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann dir nicht folgen...
> 
> Wieso dreht sich das ganze Spiel um die Mission??
> Es hätte sicher auch ohne die Mission ein schönes Spiel abgeben können.



Diese Aussage ist so köstlich!

"Es hätte auch ein tolles Spiel werden können, wenn die Story ne andere gewesen wäre" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Mission ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt, warum die Russen, die Amis angreifen.

Und keine Angst, es wird eine andere Story geben, wird sich dann MW3 oder so nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich sind diese Art von Spiele Erholung pur.
> Warum dies für mich Erholung ist? Ganz einfach in der Regel spiele ich diese Art von Games nur wenn ich extremst angepisst, wütend oder gestresst bin. Einfach um mich abzuregen!
> Zu 99,99% stelle ich mir dann die Person vor die mich wütend gemacht hat, gestresst hat oder ähnliches
> 
> ...



Ich glaube zu verstehen was du damit sagen willst, aber da solltest du doch bitte gehörig an deiner Wortwahl arbeiten. Es sind nämlich genau solche Aussagen, die Verfechter von Shootern als Paradebeispiel nehmen, um ihren Standpunkt zu festigen. Denn du sagst nix anderes, als dass du dir regelmäßig vorstellst, beispielsweise deinen Chef in GTA 4 mit einem Auto zu überfahren oder ihn in MW 2 den Kopf wegzuschießen. Und jetzt versuch mal deine Sicht der Dinge deinem Gegenüber klarzumachen.


----------



## Edou (26. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich glaube zu verstehen was du damit sagen willst, aber da solltest du doch bitte gehörig an deiner Wortwahl arbeiten. Es sind nämlich genau solche Aussagen, die Verfechter von Shootern als Paradebeispiel nehmen, um ihren Standpunkt zu festigen. Denn du sagst nix anderes, als dass du dir regelmäßig vorstellst, beispielsweise deinen Chef in GTA 4 mit einem Auto zu überfahren oder ihn in MW 2 den Kopf wegzuschießen. Und jetzt versuch mal deine Sicht der Dinge deinem Gegenüber klarzumachen.



Ich reagiere mich ab in dem ich der Person auf die diese Wut zutrifft in einem Spiel ermorde, sodass ich den Stress abbauen kann und ihn wieder ganz doll mögen kann.

Oder: Ich reagiere mich ab indem ich [Insert Person] ermorde und somit den Groll gegenüber dieser Person abbauen kann. Anstatt ihn hineinzufressen und irgendwann ihm echt mal eine Reinhau. 

Also ich denke ganz klar: Wenn leute sowas in sich hineinfressen und nichts Richtiges zum abgreagieren haben(z.b eine Sportart, oder ein Videospiel) so wird der Groll auf diese Person immer höher und lässt dies eventuell an den falschen Personen aus, z.b: Der Frau(Nicht unbedingt gewalttätig aber zu einer Streiterei usw). Wenn ich aber eine Sportart/eine beschäftigung habe die mich dies Abbauen lässt (Manche vll World of Warcraft andere lieber einen Ego Shooter oder Fußball) kommt sowas eher weniger zustande. So sehe ich dies.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche es dir mal anders beizubringen.
> 
> Diese Flughafen-Mission verfügt über die "Gabe", die Menschen, die sie sehen oder sogar spielen, zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
> Und allein dass wir jetzt schon darüber diskutieren ist ein Sinnbild dessen, dass es der Autor dieser Mission geschafft hat.
> ...



Zum Nachdenken? Wäre schön gewesen, hätte es Infinity Ward auch ordentlich umgesetzt, was aber leider in der Mission nicht der Fall ist. Activision hat sogar davon gesprochen, dass man die "Abscheulichkeit des Terrorismus" und den Gedankengang der Terroristen zeigen will. Ich sehe davon in dieser Mission leider gar nichts, denn die Gedankenwelt erfährt man zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Spiels. Die ganze Mission ist und bleibt ein riesiger PR-Gag. In der dt. Version laufe ich neben den Terroristen her und kann/muss ihnen zu sehen wie sie massenweise Zivilisten erschießen - ohne großen Kommentare, es ist einfach nur Gewalt. Die Opfer, also die Zivilisten und Polizisten, sind auch vollkommen steril gehalten.

Das Einzige was die Mission schafft, ist die Erzeugung von massenhaft kostenloser PR. Hinzu kommt die Erzeugung von Emotionen auf eine Art, die das Medium Videospiel eigentlich nicht mehr nötig hat.

Edit:


> Mit derlei plump inszenierten Szenen ohne jeglichen spielerischen Mehrwert erzeugt Activision auf einfachste Weise Emotionen, einen Aufreger, und lenkt so erfolgreich vom zurückgebliebenen Spielprinzip ab. Spiele sollen entspannen, Spaß bereiten, unterhalten. Doch das hier ist keine Unterhaltung, sondern Schrott, der überdies die langjährigen Anstrengungen anderer Teile der Spielebranche um kulturelle Anerkennung zurückwirft.
> 
> Liebe Entwickler, Ballerspiele im Moorhuhn-Stil hängen uns seit Jahren zum Hals raus. Verschwendet eure kostbare Zeit nicht mit der Entwicklung von geschmacklosen und verachtenswerten Szenen, um vom langweiligen und immer gleichen Spielprinzip abzulenken. Ich wünsche mir ansprechende Geschichten, interessante Charaktere und multiple Handlungsmöglichkeiten. Nehmt endlich zur Kenntnis, dass sich die Gruppe der Computerspieler nicht nur auf leicht begeisterungsfähige, leicht beeinflussbare Jugendliche beschränkt.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Bloodletting (26. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Quelle



Ooooaaaar, ein Heise-Link! Ich glaub dir alles!!!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ooooaaaar, ein Heise-Link! Ich glaub dir alles!!!



Hättest du drauf gedrückt, wüsstest du, dass der Beitrag ein Editorial zur damaligen Ausgabe der C't war, wo der Herr Martin Fischer mal seine Meinung dargestellt hat zu Modern Warfare 2. Und so ganz unrecht hat er nicht...

Edit:
Ich habe zu der besagten Szene noch ein sehr interessantes Video der Gamestar gefunden ==> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13105


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte dennoch in der Lage sein auch über Handlungen in einem Spiel zu reflektieren.
> Vielleicht nicht mal primär über die realistische Darstellung an sich, aber würdest Du lachend vor Fun z.B. im Spiel einen Unschuldigen abknallen der um sein Leben bettelt? Würdest Du kein Stück drüber nachdenken sondern es als puren Spass der zum Spiel gehört empfinden?



Es ist ja nur ein Spiel und darum könnte ich auch eine unschuldige Person abknallen. Ich würde deswegen nicht lachen, aber stören würde es mich auch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist ja nur ein Spiel und darum könnte ich auch eine unschuldige Person abknallen. Ich würde deswegen nicht lachen, aber stören würde es mich auch nicht.



Dich selbst bemerkbar nicht, aber du hast auch ein Unterbewusstsein und darauf können sich solche Szenen durchaus auswirken. Und ja, es ist "nur" ein Spiel, aber der Spieler greift in solchen Szenen aktiv ein, obwohl in der dt. Version nicht direkt. Aber ich kann als Spieler NICHTS in dieser Mission gegen dieses strunzdumme, sinnlose Massaker unternehmen. Genau das hätte aber Infinity Ward einbauen müssen. So bleibt die Mission einfach nur sinnlos, nicht passend, unmoralisch.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen diese mission habt ;D
aber es gehört nunmal dazu, wenn es jemals einen 3ten weltkrieg geben wird, wird es nicht deswegen sein weil i-wer i-nen sein apfel gestohlen hat.
In der Mission geht es darum, das sie versuchen Makarov gefangen zu nehmen, er ist ein weltweiter terrorist und man kommt schwer an ihn ran, du versuchst ein undercover agent zu sein, und makarovs pläne aufzuhalten (sein plan = 3ter Weltkrieg)
Der Krieg beginnt dadurch, es ist plan von Makarov den Undercover agenten als einzigsten zurückzulassen (er weis bescheit wegen nen Spitzel) und lässt ihn halt tot liegen, alle haben kein Russisch geredet (deswegen auch der Missionsname No Russian), die Russen finden heraus 
das er ein undercover agent ist und starten deswegen den 3ten Weltkrieg (weil sie denken das war geplant von der USA)
Meiner Meinung nach eine Gute Mission, der hat sich gescheit was ausgedacht der entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber klar, es war sehr gewalttätig, aber nunja, ich will eine Story geliefert haben, und nicht peng da 3ter weltkrieg töte das und das bösewicht tot spielende FERTIG: join Multiplayer


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen diese mission habt ;D
> aber es gehört nunmal dazu, wenn es jemals einen 3ten weltkrieg geben wird, wird es nicht deswegen sein weil i-wer i-nen sein apfel gestohlen hat.
> In der Mission geht es darum, das sie versuchen Makarov gefangen zu nehmen, er ist ein weltweiter terrorist und man kommt schwer an ihn ran, du versuchst ein undercover agent zu sein, und makarovs pläne aufzuhalten (sein plan = 3ter Weltkrieg)
> Der Krieg beginnt dadurch, es ist plan von Makarov den Undercover agenten als einzigsten zurückzulassen (er weis bescheit wegen nen Spitzel) und lässt ihn halt tot liegen, alle haben kein Russisch geredet (deswegen auch der Missionsname No Russian), die Russen finden heraus
> ...



Und wieso hat dann der Entwickler keine Moral, keinen Grundgedanken, nicht das hineingebracht, was er zuvor noch für die Mission sich dachte? Warum hat man nicht überlegt, dem Spieler die Chance zu geben, dass er das Massaker verhindern kann? Warum hat man den Spieler nicht in die Rolle des Opfers gesteckt und darüber gezeigt, wie knallhart der Terrorismus ist? Alles Sachen, die Infinity Ward hätte machen können und die Leute haben sich definitiv für die schlechteste Version entschieden.


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich glaube zu verstehen was du damit sagen willst, aber da solltest du doch bitte gehörig an deiner Wortwahl arbeiten. Es sind nämlich genau solche Aussagen, die Verfechter von Shootern als Paradebeispiel nehmen, um ihren Standpunkt zu festigen. Denn du sagst nix anderes, als dass du dir regelmäßig vorstellst, beispielsweise deinen Chef in GTA 4 mit einem Auto zu überfahren oder ihn in MW 2 den Kopf wegzuschießen. Und jetzt versuch mal deine Sicht der Dinge deinem Gegenüber klarzumachen.



Erläuterung siehe unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze hat er schon ziemlich perfekt ausgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> Ich reagiere mich ab in dem ich der Person auf die diese Wut zutrifft in einem Spiel ermorde, sodass ich den Stress abbauen kann und ihn wieder ganz doll mögen kann.
> 
> Oder: Ich reagiere mich ab indem ich [Insert Person] ermorde und somit den Groll gegenüber dieser Person abbauen kann. Anstatt ihn hineinzufressen und irgendwann ihm echt mal eine Reinhau.
> 
> Also ich denke ganz klar: Wenn leute sowas in sich hineinfressen und nichts Richtiges zum abgreagieren haben(z.b eine Sportart, oder ein Videospiel) so wird der Groll auf diese Person immer höher und lässt dies eventuell an den falschen Personen aus, z.b: Der Frau(Nicht unbedingt gewalttätig aber zu einer Streiterei usw). Wenn ich aber eine Sportart/eine beschäftigung habe die mich dies Abbauen lässt (Manche vll World of Warcraft andere lieber einen Ego Shooter oder Fußball) kommt sowas eher weniger zustande. So sehe ich dies.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso hat dann der Entwickler keine Moral, keinen Grundgedanken, nicht das hineingebracht, was er zuvor noch für die Mission sich dachte? Warum hat man nicht überlegt, dem Spieler die Chance zu geben, dass er das Massaker verhindern kann? Warum hat man den Spieler nicht in die Rolle des Opfers gesteckt und darüber gezeigt, wie knallhart der Terrorismus ist? Alles Sachen, die Infinity Ward hätte machen können und die Leute haben sich definitiv für die schlechteste Version entschieden.



eigentlich keine schlechte idee, ich persönlich hab zwar nichts gegen die mission und finde auch nicht das die veränderung im gameplay da angebracht war, aber es wäre schon eine andere, und vielleicht auch bessere, erfahrung gewesen wenn man als unschuldiger zivilist vor makarov weggrennen würde und man sehen würde wie alle um einen herum sterben .. so hätte man das mal aus einer anderen perspektive gesehen und hätte zeigen können wie hart sowas ist .. andererseits wäre das wohl noch mehr auseinandergerissen wurden von den zensurbehörden und der fsk und was weiß ich was es da noch alles gibt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Nachdenken? Wäre schön gewesen, hätte es Infinity Ward auch ordentlich umgesetzt, was aber leider in der Mission nicht der Fall ist. Activision hat sogar davon gesprochen, dass man die "Abscheulichkeit des Terrorismus" und den Gedankengang der Terroristen zeigen will. Ich sehe davon in dieser Mission leider gar nichts, denn die Gedankenwelt erfährt man zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Spiels. Die ganze Mission ist und bleibt ein riesiger PR-Gag. In der dt. Version laufe ich neben den Terroristen her und kann/muss ihnen zu sehen wie sie massenweise Zivilisten erschießen - ohne großen Kommentare, es ist einfach nur Gewalt. Die Opfer, also die Zivilisten und Polizisten, sind auch vollkommen steril gehalten.



Da muss ich Razyl ausnahmsweise mal Recht geben. Gibt dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Sowas wie ne Schmerzgrenze hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man geht ja selbstbestimmt mit dem Zeug um.
Bei den Zahnrädern des Krieges (kp ob jetzt i-wer weiß welches Spiel ich meine) hatte ich herrlichen Spaß dabei die Loc...Ausserirdischen zu zersägen, sie in die Luft zu jagen oder das Gesicht zu zertreten.
Wenn euch soetwas zu weit geht, dann kauft ihr das Spiel halt nicht. Von allen die sich über die Flughafenmission aufregen, haben 90% das Spiel gekauft. Und hier unterstelle ich einfach mal Doppelmoral.
Es wird niemand gezwungen diese Titel zu spielen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn euch soetwas zu weit geht, dann kauft ihr das Spiel halt nicht. Von allen die sich über die Flughafenmission aufregen, haben 90% das Spiel gekauft. Und hier unterstelle ich einfach mal Doppelmoral.


jo,muss ich dir sogar recht geben,obwohl ich bestimmt ganz andere motivation habe shooter zu spielen als viele viele andere....also ich spiel schon solange shooter wie manche user hier alt sind.und andere "kriegsspiele" wie beispielsweise das original von command and conquer sogar noch sehr viel länger...
ich seh es für mich als wettstreit an besser als das "Böse" zu sein,obwohl ich durch die ballerei nicht besser als meine gegner bin.aber ich rede mir selbst immer ein das ich das "gute" im spiel verkörper und um das einmal zu bestärken muss ich hier zugeben das ich bei C&C hundertmal zwar die GDI-Missionen  gespielt habe aber nicht einmal die missionen von NOD
mag verrückt klingen,aber ich hab nie spiele mit zwielichtigen "Helden" gespielt.das ist für mich die art mit den spielen umzugehen.wie auch z.b.bei MW2 wo man an einigen stellen entscheiden kann ob man die wache killt oder umgeht....ich hab immer die umgehen-möglichkeit gewählt...
und nochmal zu der flughafenszene von mw2:ich finde sie grausam aber würde das,meiner meinung nach, sehr gut geratene spiel dadurch nie versuchen an den öffentlichen pranger zu stellen damit dieses vom markt verschwinden soll
ich erfreu mich bei shootern an schöner grafik,gutem spieldesign und spannenden missionen.das alles bietet mw2.von daher spiel ich das auch weiter und tauch weiterhin als held in das spiel ab und werd auch weiterhin zum ende des spiels dem absoluten bösewicht voller genugtuung und ohne zu zögern mein messer in den kopf schleudern...


----------



## Konov (26. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was für eine Logik.
> Spiele und Gemälde, die dir nicht gefallen, sind keine Kunst.


 
 Das habe ich nicht gesagt!



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Flughafen Mission war vollkommen in Ordnung und sie hat mir sogar verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.
> Jetzt wird natürlich die Hälfte wieder aufschrecken und mich als Sadisten bezeichnen, aber es sind nur Pixel.
> Das ist mir zu jeder Zeit bewusst, zu jedem kleinsten Zeitpunkt.
> Man kann die Mission wiederholen und alle leben wieder. Es sind nur Pixel, verdammt.


 
 Und genau das können aber nicht alle Spieler so kritisch reflektieren wie du.
 Das ist das Problem!




Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche es dir mal anders beizubringen.
> 
> Diese Flughafen-Mission verfügt über die "Gabe", die Menschen, die sie sehen oder sogar spielen, zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
> Und allein dass wir jetzt schon darüber diskutieren ist ein Sinnbild dessen, dass es der Autor dieser Mission geschafft hat.
> ...


 
 Doch die Notwendigkeit steht in Frage!
 Hast du es nötig, dass dir solche Missionen feilgeboten werden, damit du zum Nachdenken angeregt wirst? Das wäre ein Armutszeugnis deiner Selbst...
 Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht nötig und die meisten anderen Leuten hoffentlich auch nicht.




Bloodletting schrieb:


> Individuell, da Dinge wie Mord, Folter, Vergewaltigung in eigentlich jeder Gesellschaft verpönt sind.



LOL jetzt musste ich wirklich lachen. Diese Dinge sind nicht verpöhnt, es handelt sich dabei um *Straftaten*. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Es geht bei dem Thema hier doch um die unnötig heftige Darstellung der Gewaltszenen.
Wie die Jungs von GameOne so schön gesagt haben: Eine Explosion auf dem Flughafen hätte es genauso getan. Stattdessen werden Minutenlang ein Haufen Zivilisten einfach über den Haufen geballert. Das ist doch unnötig brutal... wer braucht sowas? Die Story hätte genauso gut mit jedem anderen "simulierten" terroristischen Akt funktioniert.
Also der Sinn und Zweck dieser Mission erschließt sich mir trotz allen Aufstands der Egoshooter-Verfechter nicht.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also der Sinn und Zweck dieser Mission erschließt sich mir trotz allen Aufstands der Egoshooter-Verfechter nicht.



Sollte aber leicht fallen, denn du machst das, was damit garantiert bezweckt wurde: Drüber reden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Die Flughafenszene fand ich nicht unbedingt schockiered, aber einfach saumäßig dämlich. Man kann als Spieler auch einfach nur den Terroristen hinterher laufen und wird nicht gezwungen, die Zivilisten selbst abzuschießen. Und dass diese trotzdem von den Terroristen umgerotzt werden, begeistert mich zwar nicht, bereitet mir aber auch keine schlaflosen Nächte. Dann dürfte ich mir auch den neuen Rambo nicht ansehen, da massakrieren sie Frauen und Kinder. Wirklich gezwungen wird man nur zum Kampf gegen die Polizisten im Anschluss an das Massaker. Das ist vielleicht auch moralisch verwerflich, aber zumindest sind diese bewaffnet und nicht völlig hilflos. Und es gibt genug andere Spiele, in denen man als Terrorist gegen Polizisten kämpft.

Wie gesagt - die Sache ist dämlich. So eine Szene ist absolut unnötig, sie macht das Spiel nicht besser und wenn Spiele ohnehin schon wegen Brutalität in der Kritik stehen, gießt man mit sowas nur Öl ins Feuer.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte aber leicht fallen, denn du machst das, was damit garantiert bezweckt wurde: Drüber reden.



ZAM hits the button.

Wer es immer noch nicht verstanden hat, der tut mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. August 2010)

solange man *echt* von *unecht* unterscheiden kann ist es doch völlig egal was man in einem *spiel* machen muss / kann! ich finde das video garnicht mal so schlimm ist immerhin nur ein *spiel* ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> ZAM hits the button.
> 
> Wer es immer noch nicht verstanden hat, der tut mir wirklich leid.



Vorausgesetzt wir unterstellen Infinity Ward auch wirklich die hehren Absichten. Ich persönliche glaube ja nicht an daran, dass sich die Macher zusammengesetzt haben um eine Szene auszutüfteln, durch deren Idiotie die Spieler zum Reden angeregt werden. 


Absicht war natürlich das darüber gesprochen wird, aber nur aus dem Grund um noch mehr Spiele abzusetzen ergo mehr Gewinn zu erzielen und sicher nicht um die moralische Keule zu schwingen. Von daher ist die Szene aus meiner Sicht purer Kommerz und hätte ebenso gut fehlen können. Spielerischer Mehrwert ist kleiner gleich Null.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt wir unterstellen Infinity Ward auch wirklich die hehren Absichten. Ich persönliche glaube ja nicht an daran, dass sich die Macher zusammengesetzt haben um eine Szene auszutüfteln, durch deren Idiotie die Spieler zum Reden angeregt werden.
> 
> Absicht war natürlich das darüber gesprochen wird, aber nur aus dem Grund um noch mehr Spiele abzusetzen ergo mehr Gewinn zu erzielen und sicher nicht um die moralische Keule zu schwingen. Von daher ist die Szene aus meiner Sicht purer Kommerz und hätte ebenso gut fehlen können. Spielerischer Mehrwert ist kleiner gleich Null.



Spielerisch war die Szene tatsächlich absolut unnötig - Rein von der Story her, sollte sie aber die Kriegserklärung und Aktivitäten erklären bzw. einleiten. Sie könnte auch dazu gedacht gewesen sein, die eh schon "bedrückende" Stimmung des Spiels noch zu verstärken - was das Massaker durchaus verstärkt.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte aber leicht fallen, denn du machst das, was damit garantiert bezweckt wurde: Drüber reden.



Naja, das ist schon klar, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der einzige "Gewinn" für den Entwickler darin liegen soll, dass die Leute drüber reden.
Alleine die Mundpropaganda muss schließlich nicht gleich auch einen finanziellen Gewinn darstellen - zumal es mehr Kritik hagelt als begeisterung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und siehe Noxiel - dass es wirklich von den Entwicklern so geplant war... naja bleibt Spekulation.



ZAM schrieb:


> Spielerisch war die Szene tatsächlich absolut unnötig - Rein von der Story her, sollte sie aber die Kriegserklärung und Aktivitäten erklären bzw. einleiten. Sie könnte auch dazu gedacht gewesen sein, die eh schon "bedrückende" Stimmung des Spiels noch zu verstärken - was das Massaker durchaus verstärkt.



Naja und hätte man diese Einleitung nicht auch anders gestalten können? Die Frage bleibt offen... und ich denke schon dass es möglich gewesen wäre. Man kann auch bedrückende Stimmung schaffen oder meinetwegen "Kriegs-Feeling" schaffen, OHNE brutale Massaker darzustellen.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich reagiere mich ab in dem ich der Person auf die diese Wut zutrifft in einem Spiel ermorde, sodass ich den Stress abbauen kann und ihn wieder ganz doll mögen kann.
> 
> Oder: Ich reagiere mich ab indem ich [Insert Person] ermorde und somit den Groll gegenüber dieser Person abbauen kann. Anstatt ihn hineinzufressen und irgendwann ihm echt mal eine Reinhau.
> 
> Also ich denke ganz klar: Wenn leute sowas in sich hineinfressen und nichts Richtiges zum abgreagieren haben(z.b eine Sportart, oder ein Videospiel) so wird der Groll auf diese Person immer höher und lässt dies eventuell an den falschen Personen aus, z.b: Der Frau(Nicht unbedingt gewalttätig aber zu einer Streiterei usw). Wenn ich aber eine Sportart/eine beschäftigung habe die mich dies Abbauen lässt (Manche vll World of Warcraft andere lieber einen Ego Shooter oder Fußball) kommt sowas eher weniger zustande. So sehe ich dies.



Dann versuch mal einem Gegner der Killerspiele mit dieser Aussage klarzumachen, warum du dir überhaupt vorstellst, denjenigen virtuell zu töten? Was antwortest du denn zB deiner Frau, mit der du vorher krassen Zoff hattest, warum du gerade jetzt diesen Shooter spielst? Sagst du dann wirklich die Wahrheit? Denn ich bezweifle, dass sie dafür Verständnis hat.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte aber leicht fallen, denn du machst das, was damit garantiert bezweckt wurde: Drüber reden.



Neben der medialen Aufmerksamkeit, die Infinity Ward mit Sicherheit damit auch erzielen wollte, denke ich nämlich auch, dass genau das der Punkt war, diese Mission zu integrieren. Sendungen wie GameOne und Zeitschriften wie die GameStar haben sich dieser Debatte geöffnet und die Methoden kritisch hinterfragt. Unabhängig von der Umsetzung der Szene, haben die Entwickler geschockt und aufgerüttelt - warum nicht?


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal einem Gegner der Killerspiele mit dieser Aussage klarzumachen, warum du dir überhaupt vorstellst, denjenigen virtuell zu töten? Was antwortest du denn zB deiner Frau, mit der du vorher krassen Zoff hattest, warum du gerade jetzt diesen Shooter spielst? Sagst du dann wirklich die Wahrheit? Denn ich bezweifle, dass sie dafür Verständnis hat.



Hmm meine hätte dafür Verständnis .... oder soll ich ihr lieber Gewalt antun? Das ist einfach nur Ablenkung bzw eine Form von Aggressionsbewältigung. Bei manch einem ist es Fussball, Kampfsport, Kraftsport etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also seh ich da keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hmm meine hätte dafür Verständnis .... oder soll ich ihr lieber Gewalt antun? Das ist einfach nur Ablenkung bzw eine Form von Aggressionsbewältigung. Bei manch einem ist es Fussball, Kampfsport, Kraftsport etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum kommt ihr immer mit dem Gewalt-gegenüber-der-Familie-Argument?? Spielt ihr die Spiele echt nur um euch abzureagieren? Wo ist der gute, alte Spaß am Spiel - und in meinen Augen ist der Spaß auch der einzige Ansporn für mich, Spiele zu spielen. Stell dir mal vor: ARD besucht einen 14-jährigen CS-Zocker und fragt ihn, warum er das denn spielt?

"Ja nach der Schule zock ich immer ne Runde CS, um mich abzureagieren."

"Aha. Und wovon?"

"Naja von der Schule, von den Lehrern. Ich stell mir dann vor, ich erschieß die im Spiel."

"..."

Sorry, aber selbst bei mir, der ein Verfechter der Killerspieldebatte ist, würden die Alarmglocken läuten, wenn ich sowas aus dem Munde eines Teenagers oder - fast noch schlimmer - eines Erwachsenen hören würde. Lass dir deine Aussage doch mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Damit tust du unserem Hobby keinen Gefallen, denn genau solche Aussagen findet man dann auf den Titelseiten der Zeitungen und man fragt sich als Zocker, woher sie diese hernehmen.


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

Natürlich spiele ich spiele des Spaß wegen, aber wenn ich nun mal abgefuckt bin, wütend oder sonstiges ja dann reagier ich mich auch mit solchen Spielen eben ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nix anderes als wenn ich in der Muckibude gewichte stemme, oder im Kampskunst/sport verein meinem Sparrinsgpartner vermöbel, im Fussball den Torwart mit Bällen bombardiere oder extremst Laut Musik höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde das wenn man seine Aggressionen in einem Computerspiel, Sportverein, Fitnessstudio raus lässt nix verwerfliches dran.
Und ja meine Aussagen sind zu 99,99999999% überlegt.
Auch diese.

Ich reagier mich mit Computerspielen ab. Und ich sehe darin nix verwerfliches, gemein gefährliches und bin auch kein Amoklauf Kandidat deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. August 2010)

Wenn man keine passenden Argumente hat, das man dadurch vermeidet diese besagten Lehrer wirklich zu Ermorden dann ist klar das sowas zustande kommt wenn ich einfach nur sage: Ja um mich abzureagieren knall ich diese PErson ab.

Wenn ich aber sage: Ich stelle mir vor diese Person zu ermorden, um den Streß abzubauen. Dann kann ich in der Schule wieder Anfangen dieser Person zuzuhören und mich auf´s Lernen zu konzentrieren. Wird wohl weniger Bedrohlich klingen als nur: Ja ich stell mir vor den abzuknallen weil der Stress dan weg ist.

/e Das mit der Frau: Ich würde meiner Frau/Freundin niemals ins Gesicht sagen: Ja ich kill dich in diesem Spiel, damit der Stress mit dir mir am A**** vorbei geht. Das würde diese Emotional wahrscheinlich noch Verletzen. Ich würde wohl eher sagen: Ich würde jetzt gerne weiter meine Wut an ein paar Leblosen Pixxeln auslassen um dann eventuell weiter mit dir zu Diskutieren. - Natürlich wenn die erste Welle der Streiterei durch ist, und man erstmal seine Ruhe möchte.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber sage: Ich stelle mir vor diese Person zu ermorden, um den Streß abzubauen. Dann kann ich in der Schule wieder Anfangen dieser Person zuzuhören und mich auf´s Lernen zu konzentrieren. Wird wohl weniger Bedrohlich klingen als nur: Ja ich stell mir vor den abzuknallen weil der Stress dan weg ist.



Sorry, aber ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Drück dich mal bitte etwas genauer aus.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Wie kann man sich an solchen Worten, so extrem aufhängen?

"Ich will eben ein wenig Stress loswerden" reicht doch da vollkommen.


----------



## Edou (27. August 2010)

Also:
Wenn ich zu einer Person (ob Mutter,Vater, Psychologe oder zu nem Kumpel) sage: Ich töte Herr/Frau X, dann ist der Streß weg. Somit könnte man aber Falsch darüber Urteilen, und dies Falsch Verstehen.

Wenn ich aber Erkläre das ich dadurch den Groll (durch vll nen Dummes Kommentar, ne Schlechte Note oder irgendwas) abbauen kann, der Persohn "Verzeihe" und damit wieder im Unterricht vollkonzentriert sein kann, wird es Vermutlich weniger zu einem Missverständnis kommen.

Oder käme es anders besser: Ich Schlage beim Boxen regelmäßgi jemandem ins Gesicht, nur damit der Streß weg ist. Käme auch nicht besser, würde sogar direkte Gewalt sein. Auch wenn es unter "Profi´s" beobachtt wird.

Wenn man es anders Erklärt anstatt die Leute dann denken: Der haut andere Leute gerne zusammen, um sich den Stess abzubauen, sondern: Ich und mein Trainingspartner Wissen was wir tuen, wir gehen nicht zuweit und werden von unseren Trainern beobachtet die immer noch aufpassen das es nicht zu weit geht. Und dadurch baue ich meine Stress ab und kann wieder auf die Wütende Person zugehen und aufpassen/zuhören/lerne. Was auch immer.

Natürlich Versteht man sowas aber nur Falsch wenn man es auch Falsch verstehn will.


----------



## Landerson (27. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Natürlich Versteht man sowas aber nur Falsch wenn man es auch Falsch verstehn will.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das viele das falsch verstehen. Gehe doch mal auf die Strasse und frage die Leute dort wie sie es auffassen wuerden. Die meisten werden schon sagen das es sich irgendwie komisch anhoert.

@topic
Also sehe ich das richtig das es fuer die viele eine Schmerzgrenze bei Computerspielen gibt oder eher nicht?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt beim 2. Teil eines Shooters, der Gary Coleman als Gaststar hat. Das Teil ist so dermaßen sinnbefreit, kreuzdämlich und verkehrt - wer sich das ausgedacht hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

Eine persönliche Schmerzgrenze erreicht bei mir MW2 mit der Flughafenszene. Ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, die Szene hier allerdings gesehen und hätte für mich gesagt, dass ich - unabhängig von den Versionen - nicht auf die Menschen, sondern eher wild durch die Luft geschossen hätte. Das Spiel zwingt mich ja nicht dazu. 
Von daher ist es zwar ein schmaler Grat, er ist in meinen Augen aber nicht moralisch verwerflich.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Schmerzgrenze erreicht bei mir MW2 mit der Flughafenszene. Ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, die Szene hier allerdings gesehen und hätte für mich gesagt, dass ich - unabhängig von den Versionen - nicht auf die Menschen, sondern eher wild durch die Luft geschossen hätte. Das Spiel zwingt mich ja nicht dazu.
> Von daher ist es zwar ein schmaler Grat, er ist in meinen Augen aber nicht moralisch verwerflich.



Bis die Spezialeinheit der Polizei eintrifft musst du keinen einzigen Schuss abfeuern. Die Mission ist bis zu dem Punkt vollständig durchgescripted. Du wirst auch nicht von der "Gegenwehr", in dem Fall von der Flughafenpolizei getroffen. D.h. man wird ZUMINDEST zu keinem Zeitpunkt zur Interaktion im Flughafen gezwungen oder genötigt, bis die Anti-Terroreinheit eintrifft.


----------



## Landerson (27. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bis die Spezialeinheit der Polizei eintrifft musst du keinen einzigen Schuss abfeuern. Die Mission ist bis zu dem Punkt vollständig durchgescripted. Du wirst auch nicht von der "Gegenwehr", in dem Fall von der Flughafenpolizei getroffen. D.h. man wird ZUMINDEST zu keinem Zeitpunkt zur Interaktion im Flughafen gezwungen oder genötigt, bis die Anti-Terroreinheit eintrifft.



Siehst du die Mission also nicht als verwerflich an?

Wenn man sozusagen interaktiv in einer ernsthaften Weise Unschuldige erschiessen muss/kann ist bei mir die Schmerzgrenze erreicht. 
Obwohl... Als ich begonnen habe die MoH oder CoD Reihe (ist viele Jahre her) zu spielen, dachte ich manchmal - WOW das haette mein Opa sein koennen als ich den boesen Deutschen erschoss. Nicht wortwoertlich aber im erweiterten Sinne, wenn man es uebertraegt. Natuerlich habe ich es nie als Realistisch gesehen.
Kann das eine Schmerzgrenze sein wenn man weiss ein Teil seiner Familie im Krieg war und ist dort gefallen? Oder ist das alles Geschichte? 
Wie gesagt ich war noch jung damals, heute denke ich wohl anders darueber.


@Berserkerkitten
Ein Spiel mit Coleman als Gaststar? Das kann ja nur schief gehen. Sogar als Cartoon (in einer Simpsons Folge) ist oder war er kein guter Schauspieler.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Inzwischen ist er tot.

@Unschuldige erschießen: In Carmageddon hat man sie überfahren (außer in England und Deutschland, da waren die Fußgänger Zombies, respektive Roboter), in Blood 2 betteln Bahn-Passagiere um ihr Leben und können einfach so über den Haufen geschossen werden und es gibt vermutlich zig andere Beispiele, die ähnlich verwerflich sind. Ist ja nicht so, als sei das jetzt etwas völlig Neues. Ich käme allerdings nie auf die Idee, dass ein virtueller Toter in einem Spiel mein Opa, mein fußkranker Hamster oder meine Cousine dritten Grades mütterlicherseits sein könnte. Über sowas denke ich überhaupt nicht nach, weil es eben nur ein Spiel ist und mehr nicht. Bisher verspüre ich keinen ausgeprägten Drang, meine Mitmenschen mit Waffengewalt auszulöschen. Und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - keines dieser Spiele zwingt einen zu solchen Handlungen. 

In wie vielen Filmen kommen Unschuldige zu Tode? Da stört es doch auch keinen mehr, weil es nicht echt ist. Außer, man ist Brandon Lee - das ist dann natürlich Kacke.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt beim 2. Teil eines Shooters, der Gary Coleman als Gaststar hat. Das Teil ist so dermaßen sinnbefreit, kreuzdämlich und verkehrt - wer sich das ausgedacht hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen.



Wenn ich meine was du meinst, muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine was du meinst, muss ich dir Recht geben.


du meinst was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is das Spiel mit dem Typen, der als Anfangsaufgabe Kohle bei seinem Arbeitgeber holen muss um dann Milch einzukaufen etc etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krankes Spiel aber gut zum Aggression abzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landerson (27. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> du meinst was er meint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst wirklich eine Menge Aggressionen haben sooft wie du darueber redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Du musst wirklich eine Menge Aggressionen haben sooft wie du darueber redest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist immerhin verheiratet und hat ein Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

Nööö eigentlich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin eigentlich ein sehr ausgeglichener Mensch ... dauert bis man mich zur Weißglut bringt und ja dann brauch ich solche Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes braucht man ein relativ dickes Fell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Siehst du die Mission also nicht als verwerflich an?



Bei dem von mir zitierten Kommentar handelt es sich um eine Reaktion auf ein Zitat. 

Btw. Die Mission zu beurteilen nehme ich mir nicht heraus, ich spekuliere nur über mögliche Motive.


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Er ist immerhin verheiratet und hat ein Kind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch verlobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist fast genauso schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heirat = Lebenslange Haftsrafe in einem Hochsicherheitstrakt ohne Chance auf Begnadigung
Verlobt = 10 Jahre auf Bewährung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (27. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei dem von mir zitierten Kommentar handelt es sich um eine Reaktion auf ein Zitat.
> 
> Btw. Die Mission zu beurteilen nehme ich mir nicht heraus, ich spekuliere nur über mögliche Motive.



Nicht ganz, ich habe meine Meinung bzgl. der Flughafenszene geäußert. Die vorige Diskussion habe ich ad acta gelegt, führte zu nix. Oder meintest du mich gerade gar nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ich habe meine Meinung bzgl. der Flughafenszene geäußert. Die vorige Diskussion habe ich ad acta gelegt, führte zu nix. Oder meintest du mich gerade gar nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau dir nochmal die zitierten Namen an und die Antworten auf was/wen + nochmal lesen. Antwort: Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Du musst wirklich eine Menge Aggressionen haben sooft wie du darueber redest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nutze Ego-Shooter tatsächlich manchmal, um den Community-Tages"stress" abzubauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. August 2010)

Zam tut Doppelposten!

Btt.: Also mit einem Shooter Stress abbauen ist mir auch geläufig, alternativ mit God of War 2 oder Devil May Cry 4, wobei es in der ungeschnittenen Fallout 3 Fassung auch Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&#8364;dit: Das könnte auch der Grund sein warum ich eine recht hohe Schmerzgrenze habe, alle Spiele die ich Spiele sind die Ungeschnittenen Österreichsichen Versionen, grade bei Fallout 3
merkt man den Unterschied, wenn man eine Leiche "zersägt" (nein, ich mache das nicht immer, oder auf irgendwelche Personen bezogen, ich wollte es rein mal testen und es Funktioniert)


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt beim 2. Teil eines Shooters, der Gary Coleman als Gaststar hat. Das Teil ist so dermaßen sinnbefreit, kreuzdämlich und verkehrt - wer sich das ausgedacht hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen.



Also mir hat das Spiel gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Also ich habe bei mir zumindest noch keine Schmerz Grenze Feststellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (28. August 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Reden wir hier noch von Spielen und Unterhaltungselektronik?
> Worum gehts in der Mission da eigentlich? Ich versuche es zu verstehen, aber kann irgendwie keinen tieferen Sinn dahinter entdecken. Ich nehme an, man schlüpft in die Rolle von Terroristen...
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Fan von ewigen Indizierungen und Vorwürfen, dass die Spieleindustrie an Amokläufen Schuld sind usw., aber *das* geht mir doch eindeutig zu weit. Besonders die Szene am Anfang.
> ...



Du bist ein Undercover CIA-Agent um Makarov auszuspionieren. Und es wäre ziemlich schlecht wenn du da nur lustig nebendran laufen würdest, oder? Ich finde die Mission auch nicht gut, die Mission ist wichtig für die Story, aber das hätte man auch anders umsetzen können.

Spiele wie Manh*nt sind natürlich krank.


----------

